# Coldwater lake, MI



## Pigsticker

Heading up for my first trip to this lake on 5-17. Anyone have any info? Im usually a basser first but ive never caught a pike before. Is the population of pike worth it to spend all day fishing for them? Any idea of water temp now?


----------



## rutty

Are are going for pike or bass? I have fished the lake many of times for bass.


----------



## Pigsticker

Well, that depends. Do you think its worth pursuing a pike or 2? I'll probably just fish for bass and if a pike comes along then he comes along you know. I'd really appreciate any tips or experiences you could share about this place. Im going with a buddy who has a summer place there but is an absolute novice fisherman. So basically im going blind. But, we do have a good bass tracker to use.


----------



## roger23

I had a cottage on Marble Lake for years,,I caught a lot of bass and Tiger muskie I never really did that good on Coldwater ,,you can fish the whole chain if you want they are all connected


----------



## Pigsticker

Speaking of them being connected. I heard a good place for bass is fishing the channels between the lakes. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Pigsticker

Had a good trip on Coldwater, especially for my first visit. I got my first 3 pike along with a nice amount of largies and smalljaw a day with a bunch of rock bass thrown in too. The bass weren't big but they were plentiful. Each day my top 5 would only go about 8-10lbs so no hawgs to speak of. The fish did look very healthy though. We had almost the whole lake to ourselves. It was very, very windy with some whitecaps and a steady cold front with bluebird skies most of the weekend. Sunday morning it was only 38 degrees when we went out but the water surface temp was 60. We caught 98% of all fish on a big spinnerbait.


----------



## Pigsticker

Forgot these.


----------



## dodgeboy75

Pigsticker said:


> Had a good trip on Coldwater, especially for my first visit. I got my first 3 pike along with a nice amount of largies and smalljaw a day with a bunch of rock bass thrown in too.



I was up in Hastings last weekend and we also caught alot of rock bass, mostly on rattle traps. I think we drove past Coldwater, is it off interstate 69???? We had just about the same weather, wind and more wind. Nice trip!


----------



## Pigsticker

Yes it is off of 69.


----------



## truckerron

can you use a motor on that lake


----------



## rutty

truckerron said:


> can you use a motor on that lake


Yes, unlimited motor.


----------



## roger23

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALDATALIBRARY/PDF_MAPS/INLAND_LAKE_MAPS/BRANCH/COLDWATER_LAKE.PDF

Here is a map of Cold water lake..you also might want to look at Marble on the other end of the chain,,,it is located in Quincy, both lakes are busy on the week ends in the summer,

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALDATALIBRARY/PDF_MAPS/INLAND_LAKE_MAPS/BRANCH/MARBLE_LAKE.PDF

Here is one for Marble lake


----------



## LimaRanger488VS

Any advice on nice campgrounds to stay at on or near Coldwater Lake?

I'll be camping out of a tent, but would still prefer electric at the campsite. I'll be pulling a bass boat so I can trailer it to a nearby ramp and do not need a dock at the campsite. However a place right on the water is always a nice experience. Thanks.


----------



## roger23

there are a couple on Marble Lake off Lukesport road,I think the one right out side Quincy is called Sunset Cove can't remember the name of the one by the state ramp by the gulf coarse


----------



## roger23

Sunset cove

http://www.mi-resorts-review.com/?n=sunset+cove+resort&id=2802958&t=hotel


----------



## roger23

try this

http://www.discover-michigan.com/lodging.htm


----------



## franman78

A campsite that you migt want to check out is Waffle Farm on the Northwest side of Coldwater. It may be a bit pricey, but they have sewer hook-ups, electric, and water. I have a perm. camper West of Colon, Michigan (15 miles west of Coldwater) at Leidy Lake Campground, a bit farther away from Coldwater Lake, but the area is full of great lakes for bass, pan fish, pike, etc. If you want a great lake to try for bass try Templene Lake near Nottawa. The lake just seems to go on forever, with a lot of structure and coves.


----------



## CHOPIQ

For those of you intrested i know of a lake thats about 10 miles south of Coldwater right off of I-69. Its in a LITTLE town called Kinderhook. Its basically a very big farm pond. Probably about 2 mile long by a half mile wide. It has a steep drop off all along the edge. Lots of weeds and reeds. An island in the middle of the lake. Its loaded with pike, bass, crappies, dog fish and 12" gills. It has a campgrounds right on the lake. Let me know if anyone wants more info.


----------

